# Hilfe bei Rahmenkauf



## MisterLimelight (7. August 2011)

Hallo,
bestimmt gibt´s zu der ein oder anderen Frage in den Untiefen des Forums Antworten und wäre dann für Verweise dankbar. Was ich so fand ist meist schon älter oder hilft mir im konkreten Fall nicht. 
Ab und zu fahre ich mit meiner Freundin MTB-Touren. Leider hat sie ein hoffnungslos zu großen Rahmen. Da hilft auch das Syntace VRO-System nicht. Wir fahren gediegene Touren auf befestigten Feldwegen, Teerstraße oder einfachste Trails. Entsprechend wenig muss der Rahmen aushalten. Dafür sollte er möglichst leicht sein. Weiterhin wollte ich gerne unter 300 bleiben incl. eventuell neu zu beschaffenden Teilen (Steuersatz, Innenlager, Sattelstütze, ...)

Zu den Fragen:
1. Meine Freundin ist 165,5cm groß. 16"? 17"? 18"?
2. Ich habe gelernt, dass Frau nicht unbedingt auf einen Lady-Rahmen fahren muss? Diese sind oft schwer? Gibt´s dort brauchbare leichte und günstige Rahmen? Eigentlich wären ~1500gr schon cool ...
3. Wenn es ein Herrenrahmen werden sollte darf das Oberrohr nicht zu lang sein. Leider weiß ich nicht wo lang anfängt. Unter welchem Maß sollte ich bleiben? Dann würde ich auch ebay nach gebrauchten durchforsten...
4. Einige Ideen: 
4a)  http://www.droessiger.de/frames-2011/h-lite Gibt´s als Lady-Version, wiegt aber wohl viel. Ich würde gerne die 60 mehr ausgeben für die H-SL Version (300gr leichter), wo es aber keine Lady Version von gibt und die womöglich zu lang ist: http://www.droessiger.de/frames-2011/h-sl 
4b)  Was ist hiervon zu halten: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310197498809&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT 
4c) irgendwas von Cube ... aber was?

beste Grüße und schonmal danke für Antworten,
Björn


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. August 2011)

Für mein Hardtail, mit dem ich in die Arbeit fahre und im Winter die Isartrails habe ich einen ganz billigen Rahmen für 75 EUR aus dem Internet. Die Geomteriedaten sind ja dort immer angegeben. Er sieht ganz gut aus und von der Geometrie ist er auch recht kompakt. Alle Rahmen der unteren Preiskategorie sind irgendwelche Taiwan-Rahmen, ob da nun Cube oder Ghost oder Drössiger draufsteht. Das gesparte Geld am Rahmen würde ich dann lieber bei den Laufräder ausgeben, da merkt deine Freundin die Gewichtsersparnis mehr als beim Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (9. August 2011)

cube  ltd rahmen in 16 zoll .-gibts günstig oft mal über ebay - oder hier im bikemarkt gucken


----------



## Nevibikerin (9. August 2011)

Brauchst du nur Rahmen oder kpl. Rad? Rahmen hätte ich evt. einen. Willst du 300,- Euro für kpl. Rad ausgeben oder war das auf den Rahmen bezogen? 
Größe würde passen (bin selbst 1,60 groß) 16 Zoll ist aber auf jeden Fall zu groß aber kleiner findet man kaum was vernünftiges. (spreche da leider aus Erfahrung). Rahmen hat kaum gefahren hat aber eine kleine Beschädigung am Oberrohr (Alurahmen) bin aber damit noch eine ganze Zeit gefahren da es leider!! gleich bei der 2. Ausfahrt passiert ist. Darum würde ich den Rahmen auch günstig hergeben. Bei Interesse PN an mich dann sende ich dir gerne mehr Infos und Bilder auch vom Defekt.


----------



## blutbuche (9. August 2011)

16 zoll ist bei 1,66 eig,.nicht zu gross- kommt aber natürlich auf die schrittlänge an !! i


----------



## MisterLimelight (10. August 2011)

schön, dass sich hier nach kleinen Anlaufschwierigkeiten doch noch was tut. Danke für eure Meinungen. Die halfen zum Teil schon weiter, warfen aber auch neue Fragen auf, bzw wurden die noch nicht beantwortet:



> cube ltd rahmen in 16 zoll


ist der ltd rahmen noch als kompakt anzusehen? Ab wann wird´s zu lang (Einsatzgebiet Touren) ?
Ich finde die Oberrohrlänge im Vergleich zum Access WLS Comp schon um einiges länger.
Das Access WLS zum Beispiel gibt´s auch nur in 15 bzw. 17 Zoll. Welches müsste man denn da nehmen?


----------



## 4mate (10. August 2011)

15"

http://www.fahr-rad-schwarz.com/rahmenhoehe.php


----------



## blutbuche (10. August 2011)

du hattest ja geschrieben , es müsse nicht unbed. ein damen bike sein .. deshalb hab ich den ltd ins spiel  gebracht - logisch sind die wcs kleiner und kürzer ...-


----------



## coffee_to_go_w (10. Oktober 2011)

evtl. wäre ja das was: 
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/nordrhein-westfalen/fahrraeder/herren/u122383

Was die Oberrohrlänge angeht, dass ist alles Geschmackssache. Ich bin "nur" 1,60 und fahre auch ein Herrenbike. 
Es kann auch schon reichen eine gerade Sattelstütze zu verwenden. Wenn du mal die Oberrohrlängen bzw. die Ergonomiedaten von "Damen" und Herren Rädern verleichst fällt auf das sich die Räder in den meisten Fällen kaum unterscheiden. Bei Damen bikes sind nur schlechtere Teile dran (es gibt ein paar ausnahme Hersteller) und das Gewicht ist höher. Ausgeglichen wird das dann mit grausamen Blumendekor, bevorzugt in violett und türkis....aber auch das ist ja Geschmackssache ;-)


----------

